# Would a girl want to marry a guy like me?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Will I be single forever?

I'm 26 years old, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond longish curly hair. I'm around 166 pounds.
I tend to be very shy around people till I get to know them, but once I get to know them I start to open up a lot more and become more myself around as long as I feel accepted for who I am, if I start to feel judged or unaccepted I close myself off again.
I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.
I'm in school going for computer science(programming). I'm mostly a indoor person so I tend to play video games, watch anime, play Magic: The Gathering and listen to music (Mostly different types of metal). So basically what you'd expect from a geek, though I would be willing to try some more stuff if it was with a girl I liked.
I do have some other interests like psychology, culture, mythology, science, sci-fi science like string theory, parallel universes. Really, I do have a lot of interests I just choose to take focus on God, programming, video games and anime.
I tend to like staying in smaller groups without too much noise. In a more relaxed setting so it makes talking to other easier. I don't really have a problem with things being loud, but just not when I'm trying to get to know someone. I'm the type of guy that only needs a few friends to be happy, but at the same time I need to feel connected to people I'm with or I'll start getting lonely.
Can't really say that I much faith that I'll find someone. I mean I've been looking for a girlfriend for 10 years, and I've still never had a girlfriend or even kissed a girl yet. My friends aren't any help in helping me find someone. I can't even say that I have any friends that are girls. On the few times I tried to get anywhere with a girl, it was always met with rejection, including just friends with girl or just hanging out with her. I haven't even been able to get a girl in a online dating site. Even when I have tried to talking to a girl, I can only talk to her for a seconds before she loses interest or gets distracted. I haven't even gotten a hug from a girl over last few months and even when I do get one, it only half a second long. Like the they just doing it get it over with, not because they actually care.
So yeah, I've join a few small groups at church. Still not really finding any singles girls in them. I mean I'm having fun at the groups, but at the same time I'm still lonely.
Even when I do see girls they all have boyfriends. Or even if they are single they won't even give me a real to get to know. Really they barely even notice me. And this is when I have a group of friends to hang out with.

White/Blue: http://www.colorcode.com/about/
ISFP - http://www.personalitypage.com/ISFP.html
ISFJ - http://www.personalitypage.com/ISFJ.html


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah. theres someone out there for everyone


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Déjà vu...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I ask that question everyday. I'm 6'2 I'm 27 also don't drink or smoke or do drugs and as a Hindu I'm a peace loving guy who faith is god based but I'm.open to meet a women from any race or religion. I find that some people think I'm Muslim due to my non drinking stance. Maybe America need to learn more about Hinduism. Hindus are the ones who worshipp the fire earth water elements and don't eat beef as cows are sacread


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Yes, but being very shy will just make it that much harder to find someone.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nada said:


> Yes, but being very shy will just make it that much harder to find someone.


Yes but I trued dating websites with no.luck and also I'm too shy to go up to a girl fearing she will say I have a boyfriend or worse I'm gay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

freakingout said:


> I'm 25 years old, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond longish curly hair. I'm around 139 pounds.
> I tend to be very shy around people till I get to know them, but once I get to know them I start to open up a lot more and become more myself around as long as I feel accepted for who I am, if I start to feel judged or unaccepted I close myself off again.
> I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.
> I'm in school going for computer science(programming). I'm mostly a indoor person so I tend to play video games, watch anime, play Magic: The Gathering and listen to music (Mostly different types of metal). So basically what you'd expect from a geek, though I would be willing to try some more stuff if it was with a girl I liked.
> ...


For many girls, they have to catch up. You might be ahead of them.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

You sound like my type.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I was going to say I'm sure I remember the details of this post before :lol
> 
> I guess I'll repeat more or less what I said before, you should be able to find somebody somewhere..
> 
> Personally I was hoping the white/blue thing would be a reference to mtg but it wasn't so I'd have to pass. I'm very picky about these things. Blue is also probably too much for my slow mind, black and red though I'd like to try that out someday.


 Actually with magic, I usually play green/black, white/green, white/black.


----------



## Arcadios (Apr 12, 2014)

prettyful said:


> yeah. theres someone out there for everyone


That's just feel good nonsense. The reality is that there will be people who will never find someone.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't believe in a single soul mate. I think there are multiple people out there for everyone. The challenge is to find one of them.. or two. If that's your cup of tea. :group


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Arcadios said:


> That's just feel good nonsense. The reality is that there will be people who will never find someone.


Just because they didn't find them doesn't mean someone isn't out there.


----------



## Arcadios (Apr 12, 2014)

Blushy said:


> Just because they didn't find them doesn't mean someone isn't out there.


That someone might live across the world where you will never find them. So what good does knowing that do if it won't change your situation of being alone anyways.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Arcadios said:


> That someone might live across the world where you will never find them. So what good does knowing that do if it won't change your situation of being alone anyways.


You know. It wouldn't kill you to look at the positive side of things. You might want to try it sometime.


----------



## Arcadios (Apr 12, 2014)

Blushy said:


> You know. It wouldn't kill you to look at the positive side of things. You might want to try it sometime.


Who says I haven't? It only led to me being more dissapointed when my positive outlook ended up just being another delusion. Now I try to go for the realistic outlook, which to others might look pessimistic.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That color code test was terrible...

oh, but yeah...

what they said.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Arcadios said:


> Who says I haven't? It only led to me being more dissapointed when my positive outlook ended up just being another delusion. Now I try to go for the realistic outlook, which to others might look pessimistic.


Seems as though you have already made up your mind. You believe you will be alone forever. Nothing that anyone says here matters to you.


----------



## Arcadios (Apr 12, 2014)

Blushy said:


> Seems as though you have already made up your mind. You believe you will be alone forever. Nothing that anyone says here matters to you.


You assume too many things. I'm in a relationship. The only thing I wanted to point out that not everyone ends up with a partner.


----------



## Arcadios (Apr 12, 2014)

That doesn't mean you should simply give up trying. Just something to keep in the back of your mind.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Arcadios said:


> You assume too many things. I'm in a relationship. The only thing I wanted to point out that not everyone ends up with a partner.


That's an obvious. But usually people end up alone for good reasons. Either because they don't want a relationship, are too socially awkward to get what they want, don't try hard enough, etc.

I'm only saying that I believe there is someone (or many people) out there for everyone.

EDIT: For some reason I thought you were the OP and single. That's way I said "_Seems as though you have already made up your mind. You believe you will be alone forever. Nothing that anyone says here matters to you_". I blame it on lack of sleep. Ignore me.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Will I find someone?


----------



## Ryan Chen (May 13, 2014)

That depends. Are you going to go out and find your soul mate or are you just gonna sit and vent here. Find someone you can relate to in your life. Don't give up or fall.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

What types of girls are you into?


It's just a matter of what attracts you the most, fill in the blank and that will determine how hard you have to work to get her. But yes, "a" girl, would want to marry any one of you guys.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

Actually I like your personality and I'm sure you'll get some forever girl some day
**curses now I'm going to be taking those tests**
**double curses why I'm so old**


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Anytime you're asking this kind of question/thinking about it, you've got to reframe. The cruel irony is the insecurity, the self doubt, things of that nature _MAKE IT MORE LIKELY YOU WILL STRUGGLE WITH GIRLS._ So those are the things you want to work on.


----------



## serendipity (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, there is a girl out there who would be more than happy to marry a guy like you. The way you phrased your question made it sound like there were flaws or deficits within yourself that would make it difficult to find someone, but you merely described perfectly normal aspects of yourself.

You're a religious person more on the introverted side with a dash of nerd/comic/geeky vibes. It's not every every female's cup of tea, but you just need one person to enjoy it.

Anime card collector girl is right out there waiting for you! Right outside! Right outside!


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

freakingout said:


> I'm 25 years old, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond longish curly hair. I'm around 139 pounds.
> I tend to be very shy around people till I get to know them, but once I get to know them I start to open up a lot more and become more myself around as long as I feel accepted for who I am, if I start to feel judged or unaccepted I close myself off again.
> I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.
> I'm in school going for computer science(programming). I'm mostly a indoor person so I tend to play video games, watch anime, play Magic: The Gathering and listen to music (Mostly different types of metal). So basically what you'd expect from a geek, though I would be willing to try some more stuff if it was with a girl I liked.
> ...


 Will I be able to find a girlfriend once I get confidence and have basic social and conversational skills?


----------



## WesleyGibson (May 30, 2014)

Forget the anime (could be a turn off for some woman)
but you look like a dateable guy


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Omfg dude you sound like the perfect guy lol. I'm an intp girl btw ~ though I'm starting to believe I'm more of a infp


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

But yeah dude, you'll find someone you just have to look ya know? Like go on sites and events that pertain to your interests which is pretty easy for you cause sense you like anime and such cons are your best friend lol. but then again being shy and such can really stop you from going to such events and interacting with the people there which sucks but you just gotta trust yourself and get out of your comfort zone. Which Is totallyyyy easier said than done but hey, it'll happen eventually


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> But yeah dude, you'll find someone you just have to look ya know? Like go on sites and events that pertain to your interests which is pretty easy for you cause sense you like anime and such cons are your best friend lol. but then again being shy and such can really stop you from going to such events and interacting with the people there which sucks but you just gotta trust yourself and get out of your comfort zone. Which Is totallyyyy easier said than done but hey, it'll happen eventually


I would totally go to animecon for other reasons if I had people or atleast someone to join me... Sadly I don't.
Even if you went to there, how exactly would that help you with finding someone?

Oh and I just found out there is one in my country. :lol


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

donzen said:


> I would totally go to animecon for other reasons if I had people or atleast someone to join me... Sadly I don't.
> Even if you went to there, how exactly would that help you with finding someone?
> 
> Oh and I just found out there is one in my country. :lol


Yeah same here dude I would loveee to go to the San Diego comic con but sadly I have no one to go with me and being only 14, and living in ohio yeah not happening lol. But anyway I think going there would help you find someone or people at least, because you're simply at a place with people that have the same general interests as you lol. You could compliment people on their cosplays, chat with them, go to panels chat with the people in panels etc. the possibilities are endless. You just have to be willing to get out of your comfort zone which sadly,most, including myself, aren't. ;-;


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Tbh, I think you could struggle finding a partner based on your opening post.


----------



## sunflower22 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think you sound like the guy a lot of girls would like to have..???


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

lol no..girls like guys that beat them up and spit them in the face


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Jade18 said:


> lol no..girls like guys that beat them up and spit them in the face


Haha, I can't tell if you're serious or not.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jade18 said:


> lol no..girls like guys that beat them up and spit them in the face












**Writes down notes.** Next time beat up THEN spit in face.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

prettyful said:


> yeah. theres someone out there for everyone


Even for me?


----------



## stardust2014 (Feb 2, 2014)

freakingout said:


> I'm 25 years old, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond longish curly hair. I'm around 139 pounds.
> I tend to be very shy around people till I get to know them, but once I get to know them I start to open up a lot more and become more myself around as long as I feel accepted for who I am, if I start to feel judged or unaccepted I close myself off again.
> I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.
> I'm in school going for computer science(programming). I'm mostly a indoor person so I tend to play video games, watch anime, play Magic: The Gathering and listen to music (Mostly different types of metal). So basically what you'd expect from a geek, though I would be willing to try some more stuff if it was with a girl I liked.
> ...


YES! Your shyness is your best trait. Shyness in guys is like my kryptonite: i literally fall into a hole and am unable to come back when I meet a really shy guy that I like. KRYPTONITE.


----------



## HellishNights (Jul 18, 2014)

Hell, I'd marry a guy like you if I was looking. You sound so much like myself it'd practically be narcissism.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

bump


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

OMG, you sound very much like me. i love older guys with long hair. <3 and i'm pretty sure there are other girls sharing my opinion.  don't worry, there are plenty of time in life to get married.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't understand why people want to get married in the first place.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Still no luck.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Will I be single forever?

I'm 26 years old, I don't drink, smoke, or do drugs. I'm about 5'7" feet tall. I have dirty blond longish curly hair. I'm around 166 pounds.
I tend to be very shy around people till I get to know them, but once I get to know them I start to open up a lot more and become more myself around as long as I feel accepted for who I am, if I start to feel judged or unaccepted I close myself off again.
I'm a Christian, I have relationship based faith in God and not one based on rules.
I'm in school going for computer science(programming). I'm mostly a indoor person so I tend to play video games, watch anime, play Magic: The Gathering and listen to music (Mostly different types of metal). So basically what you'd expect from a geek, though I would be willing to try some more stuff if it was with a girl I liked.
I do have some other interests like psychology, culture, mythology, science, sci-fi science like string theory, parallel universes. Really, I do have a lot of interests I just choose to take focus on God, programming, video games and anime.
I tend to like staying in smaller groups without too much noise. In a more relaxed setting so it makes talking to other easier. I don't really have a problem with things being loud, but just not when I'm trying to get to know someone. I'm the type of guy that only needs a few friends to be happy, but at the same time I need to feel connected to people I'm with or I'll start getting lonely.
Can't really say that I much faith that I'll find someone. I mean I've been looking for a girlfriend for 10 years, and I've still never had a girlfriend or even kissed a girl yet. My friends aren't any help in helping me find someone. I can't even say that I have any friends that are girls. On the few times I tried to get anywhere with a girl, it was always met with rejection, including just friends with girl or just hanging out with her. I haven't even been able to get a girl in a online dating site. Even when I have tried to talking to a girl, I can only talk to her for a seconds before she loses interest or gets distracted. I haven't even gotten a hug from a girl over last few months and even when I do get one, it only half a second long. Like the they just doing it get it over with, not because they actually care.
So yeah, I've join a few small groups at church. Still not really finding any singles girls in them. I mean I'm having fun at the groups, but at the same time I'm still lonely.
Even when I do see girls they all have boyfriends. Or even if they are single they won't even give me a real to get to know. Really they barely even notice me. And this is when I have a group of friends to hang out with.

White/Blue: http://www.colorcode.com/about/
ISFP - http://www.personalitypage.com/ISFP.html
ISFJ - http://www.personalitypage.com/ISFJ.html


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

Are you using this place as a dating site?


----------

